# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Mists of Pandaria Story Leaked

## Jeremiah

While we have no way to confirm this is real or fake, a user named MacFachadima posted details on the thread of another website regarding the Mists of Pandaria story leak. While we have to wait a week until we see if this Mists of Pandaria story leak is real or fake, it is at the very least an interesting peek into the possible storyline of the expansion, and since fans are waiting with bated breath for the official Mists of Pandaria story leak, we'll post up a copy of the original post here just in case the original is taken down for any reason legal or otherwise.




> Here's some _interesting_ information. I won't tell you how I got it.
> 
> Mists of Pandaria Storyline and Lore Information
> 
> Levels 85-90
> Expansion gives players access to the wartorn island of Pandaria, Kul Tiras, Tel'abim, and Suramar.Two distinct Pandaren races are released with the game.The Alliance befriends the Pandaren of the Shadow Shao'din, a proud clan of warriors with a heritage of bloodshed.The Horde gains the support of the Fire Shao'din, which is a clan of Pandaren monks, scholars, and poets.Civil war split the island of Pandaria literally. The two warring Pandaren clans used their magic to split the island down the middle.Shodo-pan Zin Ji is the stand-in villain for the expansion, but N'Zoth and Azshara play a role, as well.Shodo-pan Zin Ji is the former leader of the Shadow Shao'din, and initially receives support from the Alliance.The Shadow Shao'din started the war by invading Fire Shao'din farms to steal food and supplies.The Shadow Shao'din is too powerful for the Fire Shao'din to handle alone. The Fire Shao'din sends messengers in a rowboat to a nearby Horde warship to plead for support.The "Mists" of Pandaria are actually a concealing sort of magic that hid the island from the eyes of sailors for millennia.The Fire Shao'din Pandaren are markedly friendlier-looking compared to the Shadow Shao'din Pandaren. The two races are very distinct from each other. The Fire Shao'din Pandaren have a choice of sagely beards and wise facial features, while the Shadow Shao'din Pandaren are slightly taller and appear more vicious.Blizzard wanted to give the Alliance another "unethical" or "shadowy" race to balance the storyline out.The expansion focuses greatly on the conflict between the Alliance and Horde by proxy of their new Pandaren allies.Deathwing's Shattering is what initially caused famine and disease to consume the island of Pandaria. The Shadow Shao'din took a very direct approach to handling the problem, and this meant wiping out the sickly members of the population in large numbers. The Alliance does not initially understand the brutality of the Shadow Shao'din.


I'm still a bit sore about Blizzard not releasing more Outland content, as I would like to see more of that myself. Still, this Mists of Pandaria story leak is intriguing. If this really was the story for the next expansion, I have no complaints.

It would certainly explain why both the Horde and Alliance would get Pandaren as their new playable race. Not to mention that extending the war between the Alliance and Horde would make for an excellent plot. We'll just have to wait until the 21st to see if this Mists of Pandaria story leak really pans out or not.

----------


## Freefall552

A panda expantion doesn't sound very serious. I mean, wasn't it a joke that started in wc3?

----------


## Jeremiah

TBH, I'd prefer something else, but I'll keep playing WoW anyway.

----------


## eKqN

MMO-Champion - Mists of Pandaria

They trademarked it !

----------


## dokhidamo

It was his first and only post on MMO-Champion
He said the alliance would be bad guys and horde good guys
He never provided a source
He said N'Zoth and Azshara wouldn't show up when it's clear both are on the verge of attacking.

This is a troll. When will you people figure it out. A TROLL!

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Heh... When I swallowed my Authenticator people didn't think I was trolling right off the bat.

When someone posts something about a new game, or expansion everyone is readily, and waiting to raise the "TROLL!" flag.


TBH, this is more believable than the VotV crap.

----------


## Kaiservolk3

I really hope it isnt it, specifically because they originally didnt include them because of china's issue with it, so if they included it now they would loose half their customers, so i highly doubt this would be it. Its just a bunch of fan hype.

Btw, its totally plausable that they hvnt released anything yet on a new expansion... So MoP and VotV can both be just derp tales.

----------


## AdamZZ

> I really hope it isnt it, specifically because they originally didnt include them because of china's issue with it, so if they included it now they would loose half their customers, so i highly doubt this would be it. Its just a bunch of fan hype.
> 
> Btw, its totally plausable that they hvnt released anything yet on a new expansion... So MoP and VotV can both be just derp tales.


Blizzard never skipped Pandarens because of China.. That's just a bad rumor, there is no law or anything in China that is against using Pandas in games.

----------


## Jeremiah

> Blizzard never skipped Pandarens because of China.. That's just a bad rumor, there is no law or anything in China that is against using Pandas in games.


This. That was some weird rumour that bounced around the net.

----------


## Worsnop

If only I still had interest in WoW  :Frown:  but its to boring, SWTOR is going to be my new home

----------


## Razkaz

Remove********

----------


## KuRIoS

> Remove********


h u h

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

> Remove********


Why remove it? It's a news story about a new possible rumor.

I don't see any reason why a moderator, or an admin WOULD remove it.

----------


## TehVoyager

Its bull.

10char

----------


## Trollface

This is BS, I don't believe anything in this article. :/

----------


## Xel

@Trollface, I don't believe anything you say due to your name.

And to other things, this is nothing huge *but* a MVP just posted this 10 minutes ago on WoW Forums:



> Nah it'll be in 2012. It'll be announced at Blizzcon. The World of Warcraft panels reveal that much. Plus, patch 4.3 is sort of the "final" patch of Cataclysm, so we're slowly moving toward the next expansion.
> It'll be out late summer or something next year, if they keep a similar schedule as with previous expansions.
> 
> To answer your question, however, Mists of pandaria has been confirmed NOT to be an upcoming expansion. whatever this project may be, is uncertain. We may however find out about during blizzcon this weekend. Until then, please do not ask this question again.
> 
> This is not true.
> I presume you're going by Tom Chilton's comment at Gamescom where he said: "if you look at traditionally how we've handled that race it's been in those secondary products because we haven't realized it in the world. Most of the time when we do anything panda-related it's going to be a comic book or a figurine or something like that." 
> 
> The keywords here are traditionally and Most of the time. Don't fall for Blizzard's cryptic messages :P

----------


## Confucius

Maybe panda will be content patch in next expansion  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DrWho1988

HAHA to all you nay sayers. I knew this was real from the beginning.

----------


## Confucius

HAHAHAHAHRHAHRHAHRHARHAR PANDAS WIN AGAIN! Aphel was right, haters be hating.

----------


## BaddyMcBad

> HAHAHAHAHRHAHRHAHRHARHAR PANDAS WIN AGAIN! Aphel was right, haters be hating.


Uhh what, if I remember write Aphel said it was going to be Vengeance of the Void. It clearly wasn't.

----------


## Remus3

> Uhh what, if I remember write Aphel said it was going to be Vengeance of the Void. It clearly wasn't.


Uhh, if I remember right... he then made this thread days before blizzcon and the VotV was already stated to be uncertain and could have been fake and all that ensued in discussion. 

Especially considering he did a name-change and i'm just covering my bases here... but this op is the same person.

Month/day/year

Veng of the Void:
7-6-2011 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...age-heavy.html
"[...]they could have an ounce of truth, or they could be completely false."

Mists of Pandaria 
8-3-2011 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/cont...wow-comic.html
8-11-2011 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...expansion.html MoP stated more likely.
8-18-2011 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...eculation.html MoP directly talked about.

" 1 Week Ago"
Today was day one of Blizzcon, giving it 6 days to be super sure.... 
10-15-2011 This thread was created....

----------


## BaddyMcBad

> Uhh, if I remember right... he then made this thread days before blizzcon and the VotV was already stated to be uncertain and could have been fake and all that ensued in discussion. 
> 
> Especially considering he did a name-change and i'm just covering my bases here... but this op is the same person.
> 
> Month/day/year
> 
> Veng of the Void:
> 7-6-2011 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...age-heavy.html
> "[...]they could have an ounce of truth, or they could be completely false."
> ...


Gotta love detective work.

----------


## shadowfox47

pandaran are imbalanced they will be able to talk to horde and alliance xD

----------


## Remus3

> Gotta love detective work.


Gotta love members who can't do it for themselves =/ Going back to LoL matches for my evening, perhaps I'll solve a crime around midnight.

----------


## DrWho1988

> pandaran are imbalanced they will be able to talk to horde and alliance xD


Actually if I'm not mistaken they said they weren't sure if they were going to be able to. More than likely they will only be able to talk to Horde and Alliance Pandaren

----------


## BaddyMcBad

If they end up being able to talk to each other, I wonder if they'll have an AH where Alliance and Horde can list on the same AH without the massive fee of the Neutral AH already implemented.

----------


## eKqN

I'm loling @ every guys saying that was a fake.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Q: When new pandaren are created they are all neutral. Will they lose their ability to communicate with other Pandaren of the other faction once they have chosen a side?
> 
> A: Pandaren will not be able to speak to pandaren from other factions.


BlizzCon 2011: Exclusive Interview with Dave Kosak, WoW Lead Quest Designer - Wowhead News

----------


## Sodee

> I'm loling @ every guys saying that was a fake.


Uhhh it's because it is? I'm incredibly disappointed in users like you, Remus3, Confucius and Drwho, that clearly cannot read. There are only TWO points made in the original post that are true:

Levels 85-90
Exploration/questing on isle of Pandaria

There are *NOT* two distinct races of Pandaren, they've stated that your pandaren starts out as neutral and at level 10 you choose which faction you want to join.




> Civil war split the island of Pandaria literally. The two warring Pandaren clans used their magic to split the island down the middle.


Has already been proven complete garbage.




> Deathwing's Shattering is what initially caused famine and disease to consume the island of Pandaria. The Shadow Shao'din took a very direct approach to handling the problem, and this meant wiping out the sickly members of the population in large numbers. The Alliance does not initially understand the brutality of the Shadow Shao'din.


Has NOTHING to do with the story. The alliance and horde discover Pandaria due to ensuing naval battles that cause both sides to be washed up on the shores of Pandaria.




> Shodo-pan Zin Ji is the stand-in villain for the expansion, but N'Zoth and Azshara play a role, as well.


Being that there is no such thing as a Shadow Shao'din this in itself is incredibly unlikely.




> Blizzard wanted to give the Alliance another "unethical" or "shadowy" race to balance the storyline out.


What? What race is shadowy or unethical? The Worgen are cursed humans that shut themselves off from the world so it wouldn't spread, The Draenai are goat-people from another planet that are running away from the Burning Legion's corruption. My best guess would be Humans: corruptible sods. 

The thing that really gets my goat about you people saying "LOL I KNEW IT WAS REAL", is that all the news team did was report a *RUMOR* about an expansion we already knew the title of. It's not a far jump to assume that they are going to stick with the 5 increased levels per expansion, nor is it to assume that Pandaria is going to be an island, if not THE island. The rest of it is fanboy fiction, which is actually even worse than Vengeance of the Void itself. 

I hold no ill-feelings toward the news team, I just wish like actual journalists you would attempt to spend the effort toward finding reliable sources, not simply believing anyone that posts "I heard from a friend" or "I have a friend that works at blizzard that told me..." or "I'm not going to say where I got this...". Sounding cloak and dagger doesn't mean that your information is true, even less so on the internet. It's the difference between being the New York Times and a Tabloid. It doesn't take detective work to realize only two of the most obvious parts of this 'article' are correct. Simply go read the Blizzcon coverage.

----------


## Remus3

Not even going to reply to 90% of what you said for the fact of adding me on the list. I provided links to a personal discussion between the user i quoted and the error of his statement. Not once did I stated that this thread was 100% true, remotely possible, or praise anyone.

And last 2 times an expansion came around this place was the hot spot for information and emulation, Do you see me in a yellow tag? or News correspondent on my title/sig/name in any history of this site? No.

Clearly you can't digest that those people saying "knew it was right" were exclaiming about the expansion "content" AKA MoP in general not the damn details, only Blizzard knows those and we don't get paid.
(last I check even the tabloid people get paid.)
Want to right these wrongs? Fix em, be proactive instead of creating chaos over bs that everyone who plays wow already knows from Blizzcon, this wasn't written the day of/during... it was days before.

also check the first few lines of the thread *RUMOR* aka "we don't know if this is real or fake"

I don't see anyone proudly praising anyone for being spot on with any content beyond that the expansion was indeed going to be Panda's.
-ps:
would i love it if there was a solid lead for information sure, doesn't mean we as a site have access to one. or lifelines to blizzard like other sites... frankly due to the nature of the site itself.

----------


## Sodee

It doesn't matter if this was posted 'days before blizzcon', Remus. People knew Mists of Pandaria was the name an upcoming Blizzard game since they registered the trademark back in August. It is by no means hard to assume that Mists of Pandaria would have been the next expansion for WoW. Was it wrong of me to lump in your name with the rest of them? Yes, and I am apologizing for that now. I read your post wrong and yours alone. I'm not taking back the other names, however. 

People have known about Mists for months now.

P.S. What I'm doing isn't "causing chaos" and I'm befuddled that you even accuse me of that. What I'm doing is simply stating facts, as I did in the VoTV thread. It's easier for people to come here, read a rumor article and spread misinformation to other people that don't take time to read. The VoTV article was easy enough to debunk by anyone that knows WoW lore, this article was torn to ribbons once Blizzcon came out.

----------


## Confucius

> It doesn't matter if this was posted 'days before blizzcon', Remus. People knew Mists of Pandaria was the name an upcoming Blizzard game since they registered the trademark back in August. It is by no means hard to assume that Mists of Pandaria would have been the next expansion for WoW. Was it wrong of me to lump in your name with the rest of them? Yes, and I am apologizing for that now. I read your post wrong and yours alone. I'm not taking back the other names, however. 
> 
> People have known about Mists for months now.
> 
> P.S. What I'm doing isn't "causing chaos" and I'm befuddled that you even accuse me of that. What I'm doing is simply stating facts, as I did in the VoTV thread. It's easier for people to come here, read a rumor article and spread misinformation to other people that don't take time to read. The VoTV article was easy enough to debunk by anyone that knows WoW lore, this article was torn to ribbons once Blizzcon came out.


I'm not even going to attempt to argue with you, you clearly do not know the facts of the next expansion and you also misrepresented most posts in this thread. You are not helping the community at all with your mindless banter that no one gives a shit about, I kindly invite you to gtfo if all you are going to do is flame the community and the news team that works so hard to provide you the content it does.

----------


## Sodee

I'm sorry you disagree with me, but I'm stating facts. I did not misrepresent posts, nor did I spout "mindless banter", whether or not people give a shit about it is relevant I suppose. I'm confused as to why you think I "do not know the facts about the next expansion", when the blizzcon coverage alone has shattered this rumor. If you don't agree with my opinion, that's fine: the internet is full of discussions. Don't simply say "I'm not going to attempt to argue with you" and invite me to "gtfo" if you don't agree with me. What I'm stating is fact, not opinion. At no point did I flame anyone in the community, though I find it slightly humorous that the two people that did reply to my post started their replies off with "I'm not going to/I'm not even going to", but clearly took the time to. You don't have to blindly defend something that is wrong.

----------


## Remus3

I laughed about that as well, mostly due to the position I was in concerning the thread :P

----------

